# C# / Java / Eclipse



## ROCKSCHTAR (9. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin mir total unsicher, ob das hier rein gehört aber vllt. kann mir hier einer helfen. 
und zwar suche ich ein plugin für eclipse, damit man dort in c# programmieren kann... wäre nett wenn mir jemand dazu eine anleitung schicken kann (möglichst auf deutsch...). 
wenn es sowas "nicht wirklich" gibt, kann mir vllt. jemand sagen ob es so etwas wie einen "java to csharp converter" gibt.

warum suche ich das? ganz einfach darum, weil wir für die schule etwas in c# programmieren müssen.
warum das plugin? ..., weil mir die entwicklungsumgebung von microsoft (visual studio) nicht gefällt... es lässt sich mit eclipse einfach viel schöner arbeiten.
warum der converter? ..., weil ich an der arbeit java lerne und es somit für mich leichter wäre...

freue mich auf antworten
gruß rockschtar

(ps: ich möchte nicht ausdiskutieren, warum ich gerade "das" will. bitte nur konstruktive antworten)


----------



## Erik (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn man nach "C# eclipse" googelt wird man ohne Probleme fündig...
Hier der erste Treffer: http://www.improve-technologies.com/alpha/esharp/

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du mit .Net entwickeln möchtest und dir Visual Studio nicht gefällt solltest du dir mal Sharp Develop anschauen:
http://www.icsharpcode.net/opensource/sd/

Gruß Tom


----------



## ROCKSCHTAR (11. März 2010)

danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten

@ Erik: auf der Seite bin ich auch gelandet und bin den Anweisungen gefolgt... hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, allerdings wollte eclipse mein prog ums verrecken nicht ausführen... (vllt. hat hierzu noch jemand einen tip)

@ Thomas: danke für den link. bin grade am downloaden und werd es im verlaufe des tages mal ausprobieren


----------

